# Off to the show wish us luck



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

We will be leaving Friday for Denton Texas. To the Texas pigeon associations, fall winter classic show. It should be a big one the TPA is a hundred years old this year so we expect a big bash. My daughter is takeing her two show birds which she has won jr. champ with the cock already.

So wish us luck, and will take lots of pics.

Here is the hen









And the cock


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

beautiful birds and adorable daughter, wishing you mush luck thou I dont think you need it  wish my son was into the birds as well but we all have our nitch in life dont we


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Good Lord those birds are *HUGE*, but very pretty. Good luck to you and your daughter.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Good Luck!There is a show for me Nov 28-30 where i live it will have aproximentally 3000 birds. And i was wondering what are bigger kings or texas pioniers.?


----------



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

I dont know to be honest with you. As you can see the Texans are big but I know nothing about kings.


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Big bird for such a little lady! Good luck, I'vew got the Pageant for this coming week........


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Big bird for such a little lady!!! Good luck. Is that a French Mondaine?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

risingstarfans said:


> Big bird for such a little lady!!! Good luck. Is that a French Mondaine?


Nope .. Texan Pioneer ..

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Best of luck to your daughter and her birds! We will definitely be looking forward to lots of pictures and hopefully a big win for your daughter and her birds.

Terry


----------



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Gee, when I had TX Pioneers, there were only two colors, cocks and hens....of course that was 40 years ago.


----------



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

I guess they have come a long way. At the last show there where colors of all kinds. Solid black, speckled ect. The only bad thing from what I understand is that all these new colors dont have the auto sex in the young. That to me is not a true Texan Pioneer if it dose not auto sex.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What beautiful colored birds, your daughter should be quite proud of them! That's a breed I've never heard of.

Thanks for sharing and have a safe trip.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Good luck to both you and your daughter. I had never heard of the Texas Pioneers until reading your posts and I must say they are big, beautiful pigeons. They have such sweet faces. Your daughter is so cute.


----------



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

OK, we got home a little wile ago. And things went grate. Sage won Reserve Jr. Champion. For the Jr. class and first place utility breed Jr. 

I took lots of pics so I am going to push my luck and over do the pics.
There where so many birds dont ask me the breed tipes I cant keep up with all of them. I just shot birds I thought where intresting other than the Texans.
So here we go.


----------



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

These are judges going threw the Jr. Class.


----------



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

Winners.


----------



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations to Sage and her birds! Very well done! Thank you for the post and photos! I posted a bunch of photos from the Pageant Of Pigeons today also missing some of the breed ID's .. our members will be along to "fill in the blanks". Thanks so much for sharing with us!

Terry


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

You have a beautiful daughter and beautiful birds. Congrats to both! I've heard of Texas pioneer bird, but never seen one until now. Thanks!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Congratulations to Sage! What a nice outcome for your beautiful daughter and her stunning birds.

Linda


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Congratulations Sage!! (what a pretty name)......looks like you're the kid to beat every year huh!! Good job!!


----------



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone. If there is one thing we learned from this show is that you really need to be on top of the bugs. 

Close to the last of the judging They brought up this small breed, I dont know the name of the breed. They where like a cross between a Crooper and a fan tail. Anyway these poor birds where coverd in feather lice. The judges held on black bird up to the light to show us. And the feathers where shot gun blasted with hundreds of little holes. Thats a instant disqualification. It was a shame there wasnt a decent bird to show out of the whole breed. The guys whole loft must be infected. What a way to not care how you do in a show.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations Sage!!

Thank you for sharing all the pictures.

 I can't imagine anyone showing birds that are covered in lice (it's so easy to prevent/treat, do they think the judges are going to overlook it .. I guess they just didn't care.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

texas.410 said:


> Thanks everyone. If there is one thing we learned from this show is that you really need to be on top of the bugs.
> 
> Close to the last of the judging They brought up this small breed, I dont know the name of the breed. They where like a cross between a Crooper and a fan tail. Anyway these poor birds where coverd in feather lice. The judges held on black bird up to the light to show us. And the feathers where shot gun blasted with hundreds of little holes. Thats a instant disqualification. It was a shame there wasnt a decent bird to show out of the whole breed. The guys whole loft must be infected. *What a way to not care how you do in a show.*


What a way not to care about your birds!! That's exactly why I stay away from entering birds in shows. The only shows I would enter would be small local shows where you can enter your racers, because that's all I've got. I've not been to many shows. But every single one I've been too......there were birds that were sick and if I had been in charge of the show.......heads would have rolled. No excuse for it what so ever. Makes me so mad........


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

texas.410 said:


> Thanks everyone. If there is one thing we learned from this show is that you really need to be on top of the bugs.
> 
> Close to the last of the judging They brought up this small breed, I dont know the name of the breed. They where like a cross between a Crooper and a fan tail. Anyway these poor birds where coverd in feather lice. The judges held on black bird up to the light to show us. And the feathers where shot gun blasted with hundreds of little holes. Thats a instant disqualification. It was a shame there wasnt a decent bird to show out of the whole breed. The guys whole loft must be infected. What a way to not care how you do in a show.


Not only a waste, but incredibly stupid as well. Something as simp;e as a weekly bath with a spoonful of 29 myle team borax eliminates 95% of the cooties!

Congrats on your wins, looks like your show was fun!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

great job Dad for getting your daughter involved!...Congrats Ms. Sage...Good Job gal!


----------

